
Paradigm Shifts by Ray Dalio - atlasunshrugged
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/paradigm-shifts-ray-dalio/
======
thedudeabides5
tldr: go out and buy yourself some gold (up to 10-15% of your liquid
portfolio)

